# Favorite recording of Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1?



## Mageta (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm looking to add a good recording of this to my collection, any recommendations?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Argerich / Dutoit for me:


----------



## Mageta (Nov 6, 2014)

She's the first performer I heard play it, and her style seems to flow the best.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerto No.1:
1. Horowitz/Szell 4.5.1952 (there are many Horowitz recordings, but this is my preference & BTW also has better sound than the well-known Horowitz/Toscanini 1943)

2. Argerich/Kondrashin. Sometimes it is coupled with Argerich/Chailly in Rachmaninov´s Concerto 3 on CDs; both are essential, IMO.

Concerto No.2:
Farnadi/Scherchen. Unlike anything else!

Concerto No.3:
doesn´t really matter much, it´s an unimportant concerto, though with a somewhat interesting, percussive 1st movement, but Ponti for instance is lively and engaged.

Concerto Fantasia:
Maybe Douglas/Slatkin. I´ve got 4 and would have to check, though.


----------

